# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Top 5 Strategy Games

## Saladin

Pershendes gjithe shqiptaret, mas shumti ata qe i dojn lojt Strategy.
loja e pare qe mi ka shti Strategy games en qef eshte age of empires, ka pas raste kur kom ra me flejt e sem ka mar gjumi pa u qu e me e qit ni parti.

kisha pas qef me e dit qa jon ka lujn shqiptart, cilat strategjija jon ka ju pelqejn?
Top peseshi per mu jon qita:
1.Age of Empires (ktu i kisha perfshi edhe age of Conquerors)
2.Star Craft
3.Medieval Tota War (pata arrit me e perkthy ma shume se gjysen e lojes)
4.Rome Total War
5. Empire Earth II

ju pershendes

----------


## Nolird

Rome total War - me pelqen  me se shumti

----------


## maqoku

WarCraft II-------III (Gold Edition [Reing of Chaos] ------[Frozen Throne])
Kingdom Under Fire
Starcraft ([Expansion] Stracraft Brood War)
Tzar
Age Of Empires ( Te gjitha)

----------


## lojaxhiu

Sipas meje:

1. Starcraft
2. Medieval Total War (e para)
3. Command and Conquer

Tjera ka plot, por me pak rendesi kane.

----------


## Gerdi

1. Warcraft III
2. Company of Heroes
3. Medieval Total War II
4. Age of Mithology
5. Command and Conquer

----------


## The VeGGa

1.Age of Empires.......

----------


## TheUnforgiven

Stronghold Crusader,
Command & Conquer-Generals

Warcraft e urrej kete lojë

----------


## Clauss

per emer te zotit, si mund te urresh Warcraft dhe te konsiderosh se luan strategy lojra? 

1) Starcraft/Broodwar njishi. i parritshem
2) shogun total war stergjyshi
3) warcraft III 
4) Rome total war
5) insert_gay_strategy_game_here

ah starcraft.. sa sezone provimesh iken me multiplayer  ah.. u mallengjeva

----------


## Harakiri

S'ma mban te provoj shume lojera me strategji ngaqe kerkojne shume kohe e mundim ne multiplayer dhe per mendimin tim single player eshte humbje kohe.

1. Warcraft III
2. Battle Realms (megjithese me standardet e sotme, budallalleqet qe ben AI do t'ju cojne ne cmendine)

Serite Total War me pelqejne gjate betejave pastaj zzzzz...

----------


## RaPSouL

1. Warcraft III natyrisht
2.Age of empire III gjithashtu
3.CS po jo aq shume
4.Scarface
5.Bond 007

----------


## lojaxhiu

3, 4, 5 s'me duken si lojra strategjie.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Arti_St

Me ben pershtypje si nuk e permendi dikush Cossacks, Loja numer 1 strategji sa me perket mua

----------


## Saladin

a ka ndonje loje Strategy qe si Fraction mund te zgjedhes shqipnin, apo ilirine?

me duket se rome tatal war - Alexander e ka ilirine, a e ka luajtur naj kush kete loje?

per adhuruesit e lojrave Strategy po ju prezentoj kete link, muni ti downlloadoni bajagi do lojna Strategy te mira. rapidshare
http://gamener.blogspot.com/search/l...ax-results=100

momentalisht e kom downlloadu Settlers III ju sugjeroj ta merrni se eshte shume loje e mire.

P.S
kush e ka afatin e provimeve mos t'hin se ka me met pa i kry provimet.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Tek rome total war mund te blije mercenare ilire, ishin skirimisher me shtiza/heshta. Ishin shum te mire dhe versatile dhe i perdorja gjithmone.  :buzeqeshje: 

Nuk mund te zgjedhesh ilirine si shtet por ka shtesa/mods qe mund ti vesh lojes per te zgjedhur ilirine dhe me nje varietet luftetaresh.

----------


## Gerdi

Stronghold Crusader mund ta zgjidhje ne nje far menyre, ose me sakte, kur krijoje mbretin e mbreteris aty pasi i vije emer e te gjitha kishin dhe flamurin Ilir te asaj kohe, stema e Kastrioteve nqs e mbaj mend mir nga historia shqiponja 1 krenare me sfond te bardhe.

----------


## edion1

A po luan njeri Travian? Une jam ne server 3, s4, s1.co.uk

----------


## shkenctari nr 1

-tiberian sun -Command & Conquer.
-age of empire the rise of rome.

----------


## angel_guy

1 Age of myth Titans 

2 Frozen throne 

3 Titan quest 

 :ngerdheshje:   kto jane po ci keni ato lojra

----------


## Gerdi

titan quest seshte strategy re :P eshte RPG, vetem kameren ka per strategy :P

----------


## soKKol

si thuani per The GodFather

----------

